# Carsey



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Happy birthday :4-cheers::birthday::devil:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have a great day!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Happiest of birthdays to ya!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday. :birthday:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Chris* :birthday::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Don't go celebrating until you've had your driving lesson. :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave::birthday::4-treadmi:lurk::woot::4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you all of you. Many thanks ray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris, best wishes and I hope you have a great day. :biggrinje:birthday::3dunce:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chris - have a great day!!

Sorry, I'm not allowed smileys at work, so I'll post some when I get home. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday .. what's left of it .. sorry I was so late ..


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No problem mate.... thought that matters.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday for yesterday, Chris! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Belated :birthday: Chris...at least I did catch you on MSN on the right day. :grin:

:4-cheers:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chris. 
Hope you had a great day.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks all of you. Was a canny good day, driving lesson and a few games of bowling.


----------

